# URGENT! PLZ HELP



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

when i went into my room this morning i looked into daisy's cage and found her just lying outside of her igloo, so i inmeditly took her out to check her, she wasint cold at all but she was kind of lethargic, she just sat on my lap not even rolling into a ball or anything, i tried giveing her water and she drank a bit but she didint want to eat anything, i put her down too see if she could walk and at first she didint move, but then she started to try, she was kind of wobbly and she was draging her hiind legs, then she just gave up and layed down, and as im holding her i found a weird bump thing on her side kinda by her hip, and if i push it it moves a little bit, im really worryed about her, could this be a tumor? or WHS? im going to take her to the vet but im waiting to get a apointment for her, so if anyone has any advice please please let me know ASAP


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm going to really hope that she was just chilly last night and was shaking off a hibernation attempt. But it doesn't really sound like it 

Until you get to the vet, all I can advise is keeping her warm and letting her know you're there for her.

Sending best wishes.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

WHS doesn't come on that fast and doesn't produce lumps. I'd get her to the vet asap and keep her warm. Has she been eating normally or lost any weight?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

it is with much sadness that i must annouce that she passed away, we were about to leave with her to go the the emergincy vet but she took her last breath just before we left, i will miss her so much,


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I am sorry and you have my condolences. You can at least take comfort that she is now pain free and no longer suffering and has crossed the bridge to a much better place. Remember the wonderful times you had with her. As long as she is in your memories she lives on.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. At least she wasn't sick and suffering and it was relatively quick. 

Hugs from all of us at TheHedgieDen.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm soo sorry for your loss!!

How old was he? Are you going to do a necropsy to try and figure out what happened?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks everyone, she was 2 and a half, and no im not geting a necropsy, i thought about it but i just desided agenst it. im just going to get her creamated,


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Awwww.....sorry to hear about your loss. 

Pixie


----------



## weddinglady (Oct 10, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know your heart is very heavy.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

oh i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about Daisy.


----------



## Annabeth (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Hugs from our family to yours.


----------



## fivekilometer22 (Sep 4, 2008)

Aw this made my eyes all glassy with tears. I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy.


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm truly sorry to hear about Daisy...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks everyone, it really means alot,


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. She looked like a really lovely little hedgehog. 
Much love.


----------

